# 10th gen paperwhite non-magnetic cover?



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Are there any non-magnetic covers for the 10th gen paperwhite?  I avoid magnets whenever I wear a watch - which is always.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Found one. I like that it's over sized, so it slips in and out easier. No magnet of course. It's an ipad mini pouch and I actually had it from a secret santa exchange a few years ago. Just sitting around, waiting to be used.

I tried the MoKo 6" sleeve / pouch and it didn't work out - returned it. Opening was too small.


----------

